# Any hardware store oil you would use?



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Haven't used my trains in several years and have also purchased some used older units. Is there any oil that i could get at a hardware store or parts store that works and wont do damage. Will be getting all my stuff out in a few days and want to get my engines rolling but dont want to place a order just for oil.

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The important factor to look for and be assured of is
that whatever lubricant you use on your trains be
plastic friendly.

You can get, at hobby shops or on line, LaBelle
products that will not do any damage. They have
oils for motor bearings and gels for gear trains.

Don


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've used 3-n-1 oil for decades with satisfactory results.

DO NOT use WD-40 as a lubricant.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

O scale some use motor oil.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

3-in-1 oil can be used. Or light sewing machine oil is something I've read that a lot of people use. I use LaBelle products myself.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have been using automatic transmission fluid on the advice of a chemical engineer in the petroleum industry. ATF is synthetic anyway, but the Dextron III Mercon variety is safe for BOTH plastics and paints, which we find on our better craft supplies in our hobby.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice. Just getting back into the hobby and have 15 older Athearn units that haven't been run in several years so i figured i better service them before i start running them again.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bonz

Those old gear trains will likely need the
gelled grease cleaned out. Over time it
hardens and 'gums' up the gears.

Don


----------



## Norton1972 (Aug 10, 2019)

I use the oil that came with the train for the smoker. Seems to be fine.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i use mostly labelle products, yes it's more money, but my locos aren't that cheap either ... a five dollar bottle lasts years ...


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Labelle seems to work well. Their gear lube is good and it sticks where you put it


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Use a oil that is for model trains like labelle products. Forget about motor oil, transmission fluid and other such nonsense. Yes they may work but they were not made for model trains. You spend hundreds for your trains so spend a few dollars for the correct oil.

Dave


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The LaBelle oil bottles also come with a nice little needle applicator tip that applies a drop of oil right where you want it - you really don't want to ever use more than a drop.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

davidone said:


> Use a oil that is for model trains like labelle products. Forget about motor oil, transmission fluid and other such nonsense. Yes they may work but they were not made for model trains. You spend hundreds for your trains so spend a few dollars for the correct oil.
> 
> Dave


How much does an automatic transmission cost?

If you'd rather do your own homework than to argue about things you don't really know anything about, that would be a better statement to offer than the one you did. Are you a chemical engineer? Have you ever researched ATF? Did you know that it is plastics and paint safe because so many transmissions have plastic-cased sending units in them? How about the fact that I have lubricated an ancient brass clockwork with the same Dextron III Mercon and that it is running like a champ a year later? ATF wasn't made for brass clockworks either. 

Nonsense indeed. :lame:

Some of us do much of our routine car maintenance. If a person has a couple of ATF cans empty lying around, their dregs could be combined in a jar and used to lubricate engines for years. Works for me that way. Dollars spent = $0.00


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

ATF -may-work just as well, i'm not a chemical engineer ... what i do know is that nowhere on the label does it say 'model trains' ....
i buy stuff that's made for these models, the label says so .. lol
it's just one less thing for me to be concerned about, and my models are extemely more expensive, going on a dollars per pound basis ..
your milage may vary ... standard disclaimer


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It also doesn't say 'use on antique brass clockworks'. But work it does.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mesenteria said:


> How much does an automatic transmission cost?
> 
> If you'd rather do your own homework than to argue about things you don't really know anything about, that would be a better statement to offer than the one you did. Are you a chemical engineer? Have you ever researched ATF? Did you know that it is plastics and paint safe because so many transmissions have plastic-cased sending units in them? How about the fact that I have lubricated an ancient brass clockwork with the same Dextron III Mercon and that it is running like a champ a year later? ATF wasn't made for brass clockworks either.
> 
> ...



The same goes for motor oil, 5w-20 works great.
And they say the synthetic is better.

I think the T Man uses the ATF too.

Some say 3-n-1 oil is no good to use others say they have been using it for years.

How do you know LaBelle is the best oil for trains? Because they tell you that? Can you find their test data anywhere?
Sure, they want your money. 

Applicators? You can buy needle applicator bottles.

Lionel had great grease for your trains in the 50's, the only thing wrong with it that they didn't know was that years later it turned as hard as cement. Great stuff.

Servo guy's thread from a few years ago,
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6053

Servo guy had test data for motor oil, he posted it somewhere on the site.
I asked him to post it in a thread but he posted somewhere else.
Like I figured back then, can't find it now.
And servo guy went MIA back in 2017.
I just searched again before I posted this, I but can't find it, it was posted back around 2011.
Gone for good now unless some one else knows where he posted it.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

mesenteria said:


> How much does an automatic transmission cost?
> 
> If you'd rather do your own homework than to argue about things you don't really know anything about, that would be a better statement to offer than the one you did. Are you a chemical engineer? Have you ever researched ATF? Did you know that it is plastics and paint safe because so many transmissions have plastic-cased sending units in them? How about the fact that I have lubricated an ancient brass clockwork with the same Dextron III Mercon and that it is running like a champ a year later? ATF wasn't made for brass clockworks either.
> 
> ...




What is nonsense is that you know nothing about me but you say that what I said is lame. 

Did you read what I posted, apparently not because if you did you would have noticed I said yes they may work but who knows if it compatible with our trains. 

your whole post is lame IMO. Btw, 
I have two bottles of labelle that I have had for the past twenty years keeping my engines in top shape. 

:bs::bs:


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

...but you have never tried using ATF on your trains, and still have the effrontery to call it 'nonsense'. That's a direct quote. By implication, it means I did indeed read your post.  Now, if your position is still that my recommendation is nonsense, kindly prove it.

I'll wait...


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

I think the only factor in what oil you use is that it wont damage what you're using it on. There is almost no heat, very little pressure and low rpm. The biggest factor is keeping things clean and maintained.
Debating on whats better is pointless when no one can prove one product works better than the other. It simply comes done to what has worked for you.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Bonz85 said:


> I think the only factor in what oil you use is that it wont damage what you're using it on. There is almost no heat, very little pressure and low rpm. The biggest factor is keeping things clean and maintained.
> Debating on whats better is pointless when no one can prove one product works better than the other. It simply comes done to what has worked for you.


BINGO


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

...still waiting for the definitive proof that my statement about ATF is 'nonsense'. THAT will be the bingo moment.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Or we could just drop the whole thing and move on....


----------



## DennisLB (Dec 27, 2018)

3 in 1 oil will do. I use it.

Dennis


----------



## heckinohio (May 5, 2019)

*automatic trans oil*

is far more a hydraulic product...think about it for a minit. The lube portion is not its most important function.

PJH


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

I read somewhere last week that Labelle 101 oil was one of the best to use on models of all kinds


----------



## dbrodmerkel (Dec 28, 2015)

ATF is a poor lubicant. my transfer case was factory filled with it, I changed from ATF to mobile 1 oil and temp dropped in 1/2. ATF is only good for preasure transfer not lubication.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

dbrodmerkel said:


> ATF is a poor lubicant. my transfer case was factory filled with it, I changed from ATF to mobile 1 oil and temp dropped in 1/2. ATF is only good for preasure transfer not lubication.


A chemist says otherwise:
https://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/1932


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Whaaaaa !? No one mentioned Wahl Clipper Oil !! At one time it was the go-to lube for the hobby..But maybe it's a no-go for today's plastics and digital things....


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Or we could just drop the whole thing and move on....


At this point, seriously, I've felt compelled to step in with my recipe, to break any brawl, lol. I've had hundreds of locomotives for many years in a really tropical environment, with an extremely high humidity during the rain season, six months, and scorching temperatures of 100 F or more all year round in vitrines, and they all run WITHOUT A SINGLE drop of anything. Don't ask ! Of course, now and then a tire is discarded, but no big deal. The only troubling thing over the years is that in one Bachmann F 7 A a dogbone came loose due to the constant heat, I guess, and so far I haven't been able to fix it putting it somehow back in place, too tiny to work with. And like a week ago the same happened with my Bachmann China NJ 2 brute. I feel alarmed because I don't know how to fix that, I haven't learned it yet. The high temperatures seem to be killing my locos and, could it be that oil will save them ? That I don't know, just saying ... to break the fight .... with my little anecdote. Happy sweat !


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

I would have thought a train forum would be the last place for people act like pricks. I asked one simple question and it turns into a fight. Same team guys same freaking team!


----------



## T.C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Hopefully I can shed some light on one type of oil.
Having been in the sewing machine repair business for over 30 years and I would "NOT" recommend using sewing oil .
It is a vegetable based oil and will gum up and turn rock hard after a period of time.
I work on alot of old machines and one major problem I find is that the parts are stuck together or will hardly move because the oil has gummed up or glued the parts together.
If you ever have occasion to look at the underside of grandmas old machine you will notice all the metal parts are brown, this is from the oil and if you touch them, they may even be sticky. I have no idea why it's used in the industry? 
(planned obsolescence)
I have switched to 3-n-1 for my sewing repair business and it works well, it doesn't gum up like the sewing oil, but that's not to say it would be good on trains.
I use Labelle on my trains but I'm sure that' not the only product that could be used?
Hope this helps?
T.C.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

T.C. said:


> Hopefully I can shed some light on one type of oil.
> Having been in the sewing machine repair business for over 30 years and I would "NOT" recommend using sewing oil .
> It is a vegetable based oil and will gum up and turn rock hard after a period of time.
> I work on alot of old machines and one major problem I find is that the parts are stuck together or will hardly move because the oil has gummed up or glued the parts together.
> ...


Vegetable oil is probably used because it's somewhat easier to remove than petroleum-based varieties, especially 100 years ago. Just a guess.


----------



## heckinohio (May 5, 2019)

Bonz85........I post on gun, drag race & several other topic forums. You wouldnt believe some of the childishness that shows up......

Oil is a topic now on a couple of gun forums. I am going to use modern synthetic engine oil to lubricate my machine guns the next time out.....fall tends to be my shooting season........

PJH


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

dbrodmerkel said:


> ATF is a poor lubicant. my transfer case was factory filled with it, I changed from ATF to mobile 1 oil and temp dropped in 1/2. ATF is only good for preasure transfer not lubication.


your wrong about that newer standard transmissions use atf and not gear oil.....BUT your very right about that cooling it does lower temps FACT provin with Harleys engines. i would sugest that the OP go to bobs the oil guy and do his own research. bob is very informative about oils. thats his line of work researching oil and what they do and do not do. ive used many oils and found that as long as it stays put it lubes what ya put it on...... 
this reminds me of a harley forum i was on synthetic ver conventional. hahahahahahahahaha ............. go check out bobs the oil guy....... it will open yer eyes a bit more..... most people are stubborn and stick to what they think they know because mainly thats just what they use. and OLD guys are the worst of the bunch .. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## T.C. (Dec 13, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Vegetable oil is probably used because it's somewhat easier to remove than petroleum-based varieties, especially 100 years ago. Just a guess.


I agree the thinking was that it would wash out of the material if it got onto it and not stain.
The problem is when mixed with any contaminate from the machine it wont wash out and the result is a stain.
Actually it doesn't come off that easily especially if its been applied through the years and allowed to dry out and form a thick coating on the parts.
It turns into a gooey, sticky, mess that does nothing but cause problems.
JMHO T.C.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

heckinohio said:


> Bonz85........I post on gun, drag race & several other topic forums. You wouldnt believe some of the childishness that shows up......
> 
> Oil is a topic now on a couple of gun forums. I am going to use modern synthetic engine oil to lubricate my machine guns the next time out.....fall tends to be my shooting season........
> 
> PJH



Is that all you shoot with? Those little pea shooters? :thumbsup:


----------



## heckinohio (May 5, 2019)

".Pea shooters.." Well......not really. Makes me anxious to see whatever you have to offer.??? These are our usual go to shooters, have lots of ammo & they can be counted to work properly every time. After all, these were made prior to WW 2 when stuff was made to last a life time........they will.

We also have these. Gun room picture shows two US .50 & one Russian. Also have a full size Gatling, but apparently no picture of it.

And, in staying with this forums theme

PJH


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

http://www.tribology-abc.com/abc/viscosity.htm
https://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm
https://www.machinedesign.com/mecha...ubrication-tips-plastic-gears-and-more-part-2 (read down page for plastic parts )


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

heckinohio said:


> ".Pea shooters.." Well......not really. Makes me anxious to see whatever you have to offer.??? These are our usual go to shooters, have lots of ammo & they can be counted to work properly every time. After all, these were made prior to WW 2 when stuff was made to last a life time........they will.
> 
> We also have these. Gun room picture shows two US .50 & one Russian. Also have a full size Gatling, but apparently no picture of it.
> 
> ...


Wow ! Real toy guns and model trains definitely go hand in hand, just like ebooks and trains. I mean I doubt I would have any trains, hundreds or thousands, WITHOUT my Sixth Gospel ebooks still available out there for any railroader. True, both last forever ... https://creepyweirdoart.blogspot.com/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

heckinohio said:


> ".Pea shooters.." Well......not really. Makes me anxious to see whatever you have to offer.??? These are our usual go to shooters, have lots of ammo & they can be counted to work properly every time. After all, these were made prior to WW 2 when stuff was made to last a life time........they will.
> 
> We also have these. Gun room picture shows two US .50 & one Russian. Also have a full size Gatling, but apparently no picture of it.
> 
> ...


I was only kidding you know??

That is some collection of weapons you all have!
Must be worth a lot of bucks!
You guy's are ready if the war comes to your town. :thumbsup:
Any old Tommy guns hanging around? I think I make some out in the one picture. 
You have all those others there must be one somewhere.

Does the Gatling gun fire? How old would that be?

I think you have our gunrunner beat with the size of your collection, I would bet he would like to visit you to shoot off a few thousand rounds. lol


A nice train collection too. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

